# Speechless



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Your pictures are so cute! I bet they are a lot of fun!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

You think that sweet puppy will grow into that tongue?? Really cute picture. They have a lot of sparkle and personality don't they.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Great picture. Love pictures of goldens against green background.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Just saw this pic kowey - so sweet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too cute, your dogs are beautiful.
ETA: Enjoyed the pics they're great even if this thread is old.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

kowey said:


> Why don't you say anything? Lost your tongue?


"No, ip's hanging ow da side of my mouff.

Mike D


----------

